# www.djspiral.com



## Kent Frost (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, as the site's name suggest, I am not only a photographer. However, the photography section of my site is the only one I really want to concentrate on here for obvious reasons.

I do pretty much whatever photography that I think looks good. I try not to stick to any one particular subject, as I find it becomes stale to me quickly if I drown myself in just one thing. 

Some of the samples were shot with film, but a majority of the people pictures (specifically those in the "Parties" section) were shot with a Canon Digital Rebel, one of either two lenses: Canon EF18-55 or Promaster 28-105AF, and also a EX420 Flash. 

I hope you all enjoy what I have.
http://www.djspiral.com/images/photography/menu.html

However, I'd like to bring specific attention to my latest additions to the site, which are located here: 
http://www.djspiral.com/images/photography/people/parties.html

Here's some samples:


----------



## Dew (Jan 27, 2004)

those are some wicked party photos  :thumbsup:


----------

